# Dzeko alla Roma per 15 milioni (+3). E' fatta.



## admin (4 Agosto 2015)

Come riportato da Sky, Edin Dzeko è un giocatore della Roma. L'accordo con il City è stato trovato sulla base di 15 milioni di euro fissi più 3 di bonus.

Il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Roma Giovedì.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Agosto 2015)

Contento di vederlo in Italia. Ora manca il terzino sinistro (e forse destro, se non puntano su Florenzi), poi ci sarà da sfoltire in avanti:

Dzeko, Totti, Iago, Destro, Doumbia, Gervinho, Ibarbo, Ljajic, Sanabria, Iturbe, Salah


----------



## Aragorn (4 Agosto 2015)

A quella cifra sembrerebbe un bel colpo, bisognerebbe però vedere l'ingaggio.


----------



## Dexter (4 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Contento di vederlo in Italia. Ora manca il terzino sinistro (e forse destro, se non puntano su Florenzi), poi ci sarà da sfoltire in avanti:
> 
> Dzeko, Totti, Iago, Destro, Doumbia, Gervinho, Ibarbo, Ljajic, Sanabria, Iturbe, Salah


Non ho ancora capito perchè han preso Ibarbo e Iago. Gervinho/Ljalic a sinistra, Iturbe/Salah a destra, erano già copertissimi. Al centro Dzeko/Totti ed uno fra Doumbia,Sanabria e Destro. Sabatini BAH.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Edin Dzeko è un giocatore della Roma. L'accordo con il City è stato trovato sulla base di 15 milioni di euro fissi più 3 di bonus.
> 
> Il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Roma Giovedì.



Buon prezzo direi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Agosto 2015)

Ora alla Roma non manca proprio niente, serviva una punta ed eccola. Hanno l'ultima opportunità per vincere lo scudetto, per me.


----------



## juventino (4 Agosto 2015)

Che colpaccio ragazzi, che colpaccio. Dzeko è un centravanti di livello assoluto, uno dei migliori in Europa, negli ultimi anni ha combinato poco solo perché nel City aveva una concorrenza spietata.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (5 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora capito perchè han preso Ibarbo e Iago. Gervinho/Ljalic a sinistra, Iturbe/Salah a destra, erano già copertissimi. Al centro Dzeko/Totti ed uno fra Doumbia,Sanabria e Destro. Sabatini BAH.



Ibarbo è stato preso per mettere a bilancio metà del riscatto di nainggolan nel 2016-17 , in pratica ibarbo è in prestito alla roma per un anno alla Modica cifra di 11mln (che non li vale neanche di cartellino), e l'anno prossimo torna a Cagliari, iago è stato preso nell'affare bertolacci visto che gervinho doveva partire e poi è saltato tutto, ma comunque qualcuno sarà ceduto sicuramente.


----------



## accadde_domani (5 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ora alla Roma non manca proprio niente, serviva una punta ed eccola. Hanno l'ultima opportunità per vincere lo scudetto, per me.


Ma perchè l'ultima? Continuo a pensare che in pochi stiano capendo realmente la Roma americana. La società è in continua crescita su tutti i fronti, e non mi riferisco solo al progetto stadio che avanza sempre di più. L'equilibrio finanziario è garantito con la politica trasferimenti messa in atto. Quindi non capisco perchè si parli sempre di ultima spiaggia. La vecchia Roma, che viveva solo di gestione sportiva, poteva al massimo puntare a vittorie estemporanee, che puntualmente non arrivavano oltretutto. Qui invece si sta costruendo qualcosa di nuovo, solido e serio. Se non è quest'anno sarà quello dopo o quello dopo ancora, modernità e investimenti alla lunga vengono sempre premiati.


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Agosto 2015)

Bel colpo della Roma e bello anche che certi giocatori vengano a giocare nel nostro campionato. Dovranno sfoltire davanti e se riescono a fare cassa con qualche esubero e re-investire puntellando la difesa potrebbero davvero essere sui livelli della Juve.


----------



## devils milano (5 Agosto 2015)

preso al ribasso...dopo che circolavano cifre di 23,25,30 milioni...a questo punto mi chiedo perchè invece Sabatini per Romagnoli continui a giocare al rialzo...


----------



## Renegade (5 Agosto 2015)

A 15 + 3 di Bonus è una rapina a mano armata da parte di Sabatini... Non ci credo...


----------



## Dexter (5 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ibarbo è stato preso per mettere a bilancio metà del riscatto di nainggolan nel 2016-17 , in pratica ibarbo è in prestito alla roma per un anno alla Modica cifra di 11mln (che non li vale neanche di cartellino), e l'anno prossimo torna a Cagliari, iago è stato preso nell'affare bertolacci visto che gervinho doveva partire e poi è saltato tutto, ma comunque qualcuno sarà ceduto sicuramente.


Il fatto è che Ibarbo e Iago sono infinitamente più scarsi di Ljalic e Gervinho che verranno ceduti ad esempio. Inoltre Iago,Salah,Iturbe....Tutti mancini. Lo stesso Ibarbo, destro, è più un ala destra. A sinistra chi gioca? Sabatini sta facendo una "caciara" tremenda li davanti, non ci sta capendo NIENTE.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2015)

Adesso devono piazzare Gervinho, Doumbia, Lijaic e Destro.
Boh, è sicuramente un buon colpo, ma cambiare ogni anno così tanto non ti porta da nessuna parte


----------



## koti (5 Agosto 2015)

Caspita a quelle cifre è veramente un gran colpo.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (5 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Adesso devono piazzare Gervinho, Doumbia, Lijaic e Destro.
> Boh, è sicuramente un buon colpo, ma cambiare ogni anno così tanto non ti porta da nessuna parte



Se una società non ha un attaccante decente lo deve comprare, qua non stiamo vendendo giocatori che hanno fatto bene o sono dei fenomeni , stiamo cercando di liberarci di ciofeche per prenderne altri più forti, quindi bisogna cambiare eccome. Ljajic comunque è stato tolto dal mercato.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Se una società non ha un attaccante decente lo deve comprare, qua non stiamo vendendo giocatori che hanno fatto bene o sono dei fenomeni , stiamo cercando di liberarci di ciofeche per prenderne altri più forti, quindi bisogna cambiare eccome. Ljajic comunque è stato tolto dal mercato.



Ok, ma quanti ne avete li davanti?
Totti (finché starà in piedi il popolo romanista lo vorrà in campo), Dzeko, Salah, Iago, Ljajic, Ibarbo, Iturbe sono fuori mercato.Poi c'avete Doumbia, Destro, Gervinho, Sanabria.. In più è tornato Marquinho, non semplice da vendere. Per tre posti lì davanti 5 esuberi, considerando un tridente, son tanti. Se poi ci mettiamo pure Ucan e Parades che son giocatori offensivi....avete centrocampisti forti, ma Pjanic è fragile, Strootman fisicamente è un punto di domanda, Keita e De Rossi hanno una certa età e Naingollan non può giocare tutte le partite. Per me, dovevate far acquisti in mezzo, Sabatini pare abbia preso da Simply


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2015)

Bel colpo a quella cifra


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> preso al ribasso...dopo che circolavano cifre di 23,25,30 milioni...a questo punto mi chiedo perchè invece Sabatini per Romagnoli continui a giocare al rialzo...



Perchè con Romagnoli vuole pagarsi Dzeko e pure il terzino nuovo, ed essendo noi una onlus che finanzia il mercato delle altre squadra, non verremmo di certo meno e aiuteremo i nostri amici giallorossi


----------



## Ma che ooh (5 Agosto 2015)

Dzeko è forse la migliore punta dai tempi di Montella , Batistuta (anche se non è assolutamente all'altezza di Batistuta) , e a quella cifra è un' affare, e anche se diversi, e non li voglio paragonare , come operazione è simile a quella di Tevez , sempre dal City, sperando che i risultati siano simili


----------



## devils milano (5 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Perchè con Romagnoli vuole pagarsi Dzeko e pure il terzino nuovo, ed essendo noi una onlus che finanzia il mercato delle altre squadra, non verremmo di certo meno e aiuteremo i nostri amici giallorossi



ahahah vero...se solo penso che NOI gli abbiamo comprato Nainggolan,Dzeko e forse Fabio Coentrao sale un nervoso...


----------



## Black (7 Agosto 2015)

Dzeko a quelle cifre è un grande colpo. Nel campionato italiano potrebbe essere devastante. Che sia stato preso a 15+3 o 20 come leggo da altre parti, mi chiedo perchè noi con 30 abbiamo preso Bacca che ha pure 2 anni in più. 
Galliani VATTENE!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Agosto 2015)

Siamo sinceri, se avessimo noi la rosa della Roma nessuno avrebbe dubbi a chi andrebbe il prossimo scudetto,
poi si sà a Roma è tutto più difficile, soprattutto trovare continuità di risultati.


----------



## accadde_domani (7 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> preso al ribasso...dopo che circolavano cifre di 23,25,30 milioni...a questo punto mi chiedo perchè invece Sabatini per Romagnoli continui a giocare al rialzo...


E' il mercato. Ogni operatore prova a vendere alla cifra più alta e ad acquistare al prezzo più basso, è normale e succede anche a te quando compri/vendi case o auto per dire. Poi a volte ci si riesce altre no, dipende dal potere contrattuale delle parti in ogni singolo caso.


----------



## Ma che ooh (7 Agosto 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> Dzeko a quelle cifre è un grande colpo. Nel campionato italiano potrebbe essere devastante. Che sia stato preso a 15+3 o 20 come leggo da altre parti, mi chiedo perchè noi con 30 abbiamo preso Bacca che ha pure 2 anni in più.
> Galliani VATTENE!!



 Bacca è 4 mesi più giovane di Dzeko


----------

